# Freies Wlan für alle? Das müssen Sie zum Ende der Störerhaftung wissen



## sascha (11 Mai 2016)

*Wer in Deutschland sein Wlan für alle öffnet, riskiert teure Abmahnungen und Strafen – noch. Denn laut Union und SPD wird die sogenannte Störerhaftung bei öffentlichem Wlan abgeschafft. Aber was bedeutet das nun? Die wichtigsten Fragen und Antworten zum Ende der Störerhaftung.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2016/0...n-sie-zum-ende-der-stoererhaftung-wissen-9989*


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2016)

Da kommen die Politiker aber bald drauf ...
... jetzt wo vermutlich tausende von Freifunkroutern installiert wurden die ein privates WLAN komplett von den Gästen trennen.

https://www.freifunk-karte.de/

Ich bleibe als Vermieter der seinen Mieter am Internet teilhaben läßt beim Freifunk, dürfte sicherer sein


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2016)

Eine Meinung vom LawBlog:



> *Dein WLAN, dein Risiko*
> 12.5.2016
> 
> Der Jubel ist groß: Auch in Deutschland soll wirklich freies WLAN bald möglich sein. Die politischen Hürden scheinen seit gestern frei gemacht. Die Große Koalition hat sich offenbar dazu durchgerungen, die sogenannte Störerhaftung des WLAN-Betreibers abzuschaffen.
> ...



Weiter hier >>> https://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2016/05/12/dein-wlan-dein-risiko/


----------



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2016)

Der BGH ist da schon weiter: 
https://netzpolitik.org/2016/stoere...of-beschleunigt-das-ende-der-abmahnindustrie/


> Der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) hat in seinem Urteil die Rechte von WLAN-Inhabern gestärkt und die Störerhaftung eingeschränkt. Bislang musste der Anschlussinhaber Besucher, Mitbewohner und Mitnutzer seines WLANs darüber aufklären, dass sie keinen Tausch urheberrechtlich geschützter Dateien in seinem Netz ausführen dürften. Diese Pflicht hat der BGH jetzt in seiner heutigen Entscheidung als „nicht sozialadäquat“ aufgehoben:


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2016)

Na gut, bezüglich der Filesharing-Abmahnerei kann man für Spot-Betreiber Entwarnung geben. Nicht aber wegen KiPo. Zumindest Privatleuten würde ich dringend abraten, öffentliche Spots zu betreiben. Anders mag der Fall vielleicht liegen z.B. bei einem Cafehaus oder einem großen öffentlich tätigen Unternehmen.


----------



## Insider (13 Mai 2016)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Zumindest Privatleuten würde ich dringend abraten, öffentliche Spots zu betreiben.



Ich auch!



Hippo schrieb:


> Eine Meinung vom LawBlog. Weiter hier >>> https://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2016/05/12/dein-wlan-dein-risiko/


Wenn man das so liest, vor allem die Kommentare, da kann einem doch ziemlich mulmig bei werden. Dabei muss man sich überlegen, dass einige von den Kommentatoren Juristen sind, die über einschlägige Erfahrung verfügen.

Erfahrung habe ich auch, aber eben als einer derer, die gelegentlich Türen eintreten und Wohnungen platt machen. Die Rechtsunsicherheit der Strafverfolgungsbehörden und die ungezügelte Verfolgungswut ist mit der beabsichtigten Gesetzesänderung zur Störerhaftung des Anschlussinhabers kaum zu bändigen. Aus Erfahrung kann ich dazu nur sagen: ...zuerst wird der Anscheinsbeweis verfolgt, die Beweismittel (Computer, Handys, Datenträger) gnadenlos gesichert und erst viiiiel später, nämlich dann, wenn das Verfahren gegen einen Anschlussinhaber fortgeschritten ist, wird das Für und Wider abgewogen.

Meiner Meinung nach wird sich hier eine neue Qualität der Strafverfolgung entwickeln, und damit meine ich die, gegen die Anschlussinhaber. Um so mehr Leute die offenen WLAN-Netze verwenden, um so mehr Delikte fallen zuerst einmal auf die Anschlussinhaber zurück. Da nutzt es gar nichts, wenn der nichts dafür kann - er ist derjenige, auf den sich die Meute zuerst stürzt und derjenige, der seine Privatsphäre kurzzeitig verliert, dem seine Technik weggenommen wird und der auch noch in die Kosten seiner Verteidigung investieren muss. Ich sehe da für viele schwarz!


----------



## sascha (14 Mai 2016)

Ihr macht mir ein bisschen Angst...


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Mai 2016)

Zudem kann es elendig lange dauern, bis man seine Hardware zurück erhält. "Monate" sind da noch gut gerechnet. 
Aber man muss ja sein W-LAN nicht aufmachen.


----------



## Teleton (20 Mai 2016)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Der BGH ist da schon weiter:
> https://netzpolitik.org/2016/stoere...of-beschleunigt-das-ende-der-abmahnindustrie/



Nee, ist er meines Erachtens nicht. Es gilt ja der Anscheinsbeweis : Anschlussinhaber = Täter. Der ist nur entkräftet wenn ganz konkret vor getragen wird wer es war bzw. die konkrete Möglichkeit zur Nutzung hatte. Die Blagen waren zuhause und sind immer am Netz reicht da nicht. Auf die Entlastung kann ich mich eigentlich nur berufen wenn ich den Täter verpfeife.


			
				Pressemitteilung BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bundesgerichtshof hat die Revision des Beklagten im Wesentlichen zurückgewiesen. Das Berufungsgericht hat zu Recht angenommen, dass der Beklagte für die öffentliche Zugänglichmachung der Musikaufnahmen über seinen Internetanschluss haftet. Das Berufungsgericht hat nach Durchführung der Beweisaufnahme zu Recht angenommen, die Ehefrau des Beklagten scheide als Täterin aus. Der Beklagte hat weiter nicht hinreichend konkret dazu vorgetragen, dass seine Kinder ernsthaft als Täter der Rechtsverletzung in Betracht kommen.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2016)

> *Der Totenschein der Störerhaftung ist da *
> In dieser Woche soll der Bundestag das Ende der Störerhaftung für WLAN-Betreiber beschließen. Der Gesetzestext liegt jetzt vor – und wird unterschiedlich interpretiert.
> Von  Patrick Beuth



weiter hier >>> http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2016-05/wlan-hotspots-stoererhaftung-abmahnungen-unterlassung

Daraus ist dieser Textteil interessant...
... WENN das doch so klar ist - warum stehts nicht auch klar im Gesetzestext?


> Kritiker wie der Richter Reto Mantz, aber auch Teile der SPD sagen: Nein, das reicht nicht, eine gewisse Rechtsunsicherheit bleibt. Denn ein Gericht entscheidet auf der Basis eines Gesetzestextes, die Begründung muss es nicht beachten. Jemand könnte deshalb mit seiner Abmahnung durchkommen und der WLAN-Anbieter müsste zahlen.
> 
> Die Koalition sieht das anders. Sie vertraut darauf, dass sich die Begründung herumspricht unter Abmahnern, Providern und Richtern. Die Annahme: Selbst wenn jemand versuchen würde, einen Betreiber abzumahnen, würde dieser in einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung spätestens in der zweiten Instanz Recht bekommen. Weil er auf den ausdrücklichen Willen des Gesetzgebers verweisen könnte und wohl kaum zwei Gerichte hintereinander diesen ignorieren würden.


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2016)

T-Online schrieb:
			
		

> EuGH fällt Urteil zur WLAN-Störerhaftung
> 
> Geschäftsleute, die ein kostenloses WLAN-Netz anbieten, haften nicht für Urheberrechtsverletzungen anderer. Das hat der Europäische Gerichtshof (EuGH) am Donnerstag in Luxemburg entschieden. Allerdings kann vom WLAN-Betreiber verlangt werden, dass der Anschluss durch ein Passwort gesichert wird (Rechtssache C-484/14). Und Rechtsinhaber könnten bei einer Behörde oder einem Gericht eine Anordnung beantragen, mit der vom Anbieter verlangt wird, Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu stoppen oder ihnen vorzubeugen.
> 
> ...weiterlesen


----------

